# How can I get this???



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Hello people,
A few months back I caught a bird(which I had to return back) which was a white but he had two red bars on him. He did have few(only few) red feathers here and there which were unnoticeable from a distance and he looked a pure white with two red bars. How would you name the color of that bird?

This genetics thing is tricky to me,always some modifiers come into play...I'm sick and tired of trial and error but can I breed a bird like that??? If yes,what sort of birds would I need?
Thanks


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

A pic might help. I think homozygous (double dose) of regular grizzle on an ash red bar pigeon can look something like you describe. Hopefully others will chime in.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Thanx for replying.
Sorry,I can't post a picture as I have returned the bird back to the owner guy and I don't know him,don't even have his number. Actually I recently saw 3 similar looking young birds at an auction but they were too pricey for me to afford. So I thought that if this pattern in achievable then why not give it a try.
The bird looked like this(from google)
http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSQCewKe4o43NqSNoasvNet6GafKkVX8Zv9WXJWGChkSsQK9bhNLP66WeVL
IDK,if the bird in the pic is animated and just imagination.
But I saw a bird like that and that bird didn't have anything on his chest like the bird have in the pic. It was beautiful and breathtaking. Months ago,I also did came across a white bird with one broad red bar on him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

brocky bieber said:


> Hello people,
> A few months back I caught a bird(which I had to return back) which was a white but he had two red bars on him. He did have few(only few) red feathers here and there which were unnoticeable from a distance and he looked a pure white with two red bars. How would you name the color of that bird?
> 
> This genetics thing is tricky to me,always some modifiers come into play...I'm sick and tired of trial and error but can I breed a bird like that??? If yes,what sort of birds would I need?
> Thanks


quote:
"As breeders, we happen to find the color effects pleasing so we keep the mutation around and try to raise more birds carrying it. Since this particular mutation is a sex-linked dominant, that's very easy to do. All we need do to get more Ash-red birds is to pair an Ash-red with any blue/black or brown bird. If one pairs an Ash-red hen with such a cock, all Ash-red youngsters in the nest will be cocks and all non-Ash-red birds will be hens. If one pairs an Ash-red cock with a blue/black or brown hen, one gets Ash-red youngsters of both sexes, as well as other colored young of both sexes if the Ash-red cock happens to be carrying any other color factor (i.e., if it's heterozygous, rather than homozygous, for Ash-red.) 
"


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

If you had hands to an almost white bird with clearly marked red bars similar to the sample picture you have posted (assuming you are from India) that's a very rare bird to possess.

Best way is to contact the guy to whom you returned the bird and if he bred them then understand about the parent birds which produced this bird.
I myself is pretty attracted to pure white birds with black/red bars and to pure black birds with white bars (like the one in saxon pouter) but simply impossible to get hold in India.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> quote:
> "As breeders, we happen to find the color effects pleasing so we keep the mutation around and try to raise more birds carrying it. Since this particular mutation is a sex-linked dominant, that's very easy to do. All we need do to get more Ash-red birds is to pair an Ash-red with any blue/black or brown bird. If one pairs an Ash-red hen with such a cock, all Ash-red youngsters in the nest will be cocks and all non-Ash-red birds will be hens. If one pairs an Ash-red cock with a blue/black or brown hen, one gets Ash-red youngsters of both sexes, as well as other colored young of both sexes if the Ash-red cock happens to be carrying any other color factor (i.e., if it's heterozygous, rather than homozygous, for Ash-red.)
> "


Thanx for the input. Appreciated.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

sreeshs said:


> If you had hands to an almost white bird with clearly marked red bars similar to the sample picture you have posted (assuming you are from India) that's a very rare bird to possess.
> 
> Best way is to contact the guy to whom you returned the bird and if he bred them then understand about the parent birds which produced this bird.
> I myself is pretty attracted to pure white birds with black/red bars and to pure black birds with white bars (like the one in saxon pouter) but simply impossible to get hold in India.


A big thanks for replying.
Yes I'm from India.
Indeed,that color I'm talkng about is rare. But I've seen birds in the past like this. Have you heard about a place called "Patiala" in punjab? Its known as hub of homers in north india and there one can see many rare colors but are costly. And no one is ready to share the secrets.

The problem is that the owner of that bird is a relative of one of my rival fancier. I don't talk to him at all. He visited my rival to show him that young pigeon which slipped out of his hands and landed near my place. I caught it but they saw me doing it and immediately start to talk sh|t. I gave the bird back at once. There's no way I can talk to that guy now. This is what is killing me that I can't contact him.

Have you heard of an indian homer breed "Roshan Chirag". They come in two varieties-one with black skin(mehtabi,believed to have originated on a night of eclipse) and other with white/orange skin(aftabi,believed to have originated in light of moon,I know its superstition,I don't believe it either). If you can get one white skinned/orange Roshan chirag cock and pair it with white homer hen with blue as base color than you may get one white offspring out of 6 carrying 2 clear black bars on him. I guy who experimented this told me.


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

O.O
I also saw a khaki pigeon with 2 bronze bars on him. 

Well,with homers this bar thing can be worked out by pairing Wild Indian Gola pigeons. As they also gave us two beautiful breeds e.g, red banded ghaghra and white banded ghaghra-red and smokey pigeons with white band on them


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Here's some Roshan Chirags but none looks pure to me.http://www.google.co.in/search?q=Ro...=X&ei=reT8UrbTFuihiAf9poCIAw&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#

I have little disagreement with the author but this what wiki says http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roshan_Chirag


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

This is one ghaghra,if you would like to see


(Img will be deleted if the owner objects)


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

The almost white like bird with bars in the google link seems to be the ice factor gene. Somebody more expert in genetics will be able to confirm.


----------

